# The Rock & Roll Hall oif Fame Nominees for 2019 - Who Will Be Inducted? -



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

I know... it's not fair... but life isn't fair... but this is the world that we have to live in and so -

Choose the likely next class for induction into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame -

*Up to 5 selections are allowed for this poll...
*
The question being asked is "_Who are the five artists who have the best chance of actually being inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame?_"

After you vote, if you wish, you may answer the following questions -

1.) "_Who (from the 15 nominees) won't get inducted even though they deserve to be?_"

2.) "_Who is/are the artist(s) most worthy of induction but who have been shamefully and consistently overlooked?_" - (This is the part in which you get to bitterly rail against the injustices inflicted upon the most deserving but least respected artists like... oh... for example... purely off of the top of my head... "The World's Greatest Rock & Roll Band - Herman's Hermits"...)

This is a list of the "Biggest Rock Hall Snubs" which needs to be taken with several grains of salt because how much validity can there possibly be when neither Mott the Hoople nor Ian Hunter isn't listed? - it's also a year out of date) -

http://www.futurerocklegends.com/The_Snub_List.php

THE ROCK & ROLL HALL OF FAME 
ANNOUNCES NOMINEES FOR 2019 INDUCTION

Fans Can Cast Their Vote for Inductees at Rockhall.com/vote or In Person at the Museum in Cleveland
CLEVELAND (October 9, 2018)

- The Nominees for induction into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in 2019 are:

Def Leppard

Devo

Janet Jackson

John Prine

Kraftwerk

LL Cool J

MC5

Radiohead

Rage Against the Machine

Roxy Music

Rufus featuring Chaka Khan

Stevie Nicks

The Cure

The Zombies

Todd Rundgren

To be eligible for nomination, an individual artist or band must have released its first commercial recording at least 25 years prior to the year of nomination. Six out of 15 of the Nominees are on the ballot for the first time, including: Def Leppard, Devo, John Prine, Roxy Music, Stevie Nicks, and Todd Rundgren.

Inductees will be announced in December 2018. The Rock & Roll Hall of Fame 2019 Induction Ceremony, presented by Klipsch Audio, will be held at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York on March 29, 2019. Ticket on-sale information will be announced in January.

Ballots will be sent to an international voting body of more than 1,000 artists, historians and members of the music industry. Factors such as an artist's musical influence on other artists, length and depth of career and the body of work, innovation and superiority in style and technique are taken into consideration.

The Rock & Roll Hall of Fame will again offer fans the opportunity to officially participate in the induction selection process. Beginning October 9 and continuing through 11:59 p.m. EST on December 9, 2018, fans can visit rockhall.com to cast votes for who they believe to be most deserving of induction into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame. The top five artists, as selected by the public, will comprise a "fans' ballot" that will be tallied along with the other ballots to choose the 2019 inductees. Fans will need to login to vote. Voting is capped at one ballot per day.

Cast your vote here - https://www.rockhall.com/fanvote/


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I only picked 3. MC5 being the most worthy of those just for their seminal live album back at the tail end of the 60s. Classic album. Arguably America's first punk / metal band.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

Most likely to actually be inducted - 

1.) Kraftwerk

2.) LL Cool J

3.) MC5

4.) The Zombies

5.) Todd Rundgren

Most deserving but will be overlooked -

Roxy Music

Category - "Shamefully overlooked" - 

Carole King

Chic

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - ("The World's Greatest Rock & Roll Band" - UK Division)

The Doobie Brothers

Emerson, Lake & Palmer

Gram Parsons

The Guess Who - ("The World's Greatest Rock & Roll Band" - Canadian Division)

Herman's Hermits - ("The World's Greatest Rock & Roll Band" - Entire Freakin' Universe Division)

Harry Nilsson

The Jam

Jethro Tull

Kate Bush

King Crimson

Mott the Hoople

Nick Lowe

Ian Hunter

The Monkees - ("The World's Greatest Rock & Roll Band" - American Division)

Me... - (Under "Poll Creation" - builders category)

Rory Gallagher

Slade

10cc

T.Rex

Thin Lizzy

Tommy James & The Shondells

Warren Zevon


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

Merl said:


> I only picked 3. MC5 being the most worthy of those just for their seminal live album back at the tail end of the 60s. Classic album. Arguably America's first punk / metal band.
> 
> View attachment 108904


Only three, eh? Then by default as the thread creator I shall cast the remaining votes for you -

Vote number 4 goes to.... (drumroll) - Herman's Hermits!

Vote number 5 goes to.... (drumroll) - The Guess Who!

*The penalty for not voting for five candidates is this - 
*


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Most likely to actually be inducted -
> 
> 1.) Kraftwerk
> 
> ...


Damn! All those people are *not* in the Hall?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

amfortas said:


> Damn! All those people are *not* in the Hall?


Amfortas! - The penalty for having posted without voting is this -


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Prine, Chaka, Kraft Cheese, Roxy, No Cure

The overlooked list truly is shameful... just heard Nick Lowe last weekend at Hardly Strictly...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

Adding to the overlooked for nomination and induction list...

The B-52's

Barry White

Big Star

Black Flag

Blur

Brian Eno

Captain Beefheart

The Carpenters

Depeche Mode

Duran Duran

Enya

Eurythmics

Frank Sinatra

Iron Maiden

Jan & Dean

Jane's Addiction

The Jesus and Mary Chain

Jim Croce

John Coltrane

Joy Division

Judas Priest

Link Wray

Love

Mariah Carey

The Marvelettes

Mary Wells

Mötley Crüe

Motörhead

My Bloody Valentine

Neu!

New Order

New York Dolls

Nick Cave

Nick Drake

Nine Inch Nails

Ozzy Osbourne

Pantera

Pat Benatar

Peter Frampton

Plastic Bertrand

Peter, Paul, & Mary

Procul Harum

The Replacements

Rick Astley

The Runaways

Siouxsie & the Banshees

Smashing Pumpkins

Sonic Youth

Soundgarden

Sparks

The Specials

The Spinners

Television

Three Dog Night

Toots & the Maytals

Whitney Houston


----------

